# Dumb Question re laces



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't mean to sound like a dick, but I think you went wrong when you bought Salomon boots.... To me, their system is the weakest "fast" lace system on the market.

I don't have any more info other then your'e supposed to hook that handle on the side of the boot. 

If it's really bad, you might think of a crafty way to hold the handle onto your boot, such as a big ass rubber band or something..... I dunno ) =


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Milo, yeah all good. These boots are my first pair and I got them cheap.
If the handle is supposed to go on the side then so be it. Just seems like a design flaw on Salomons part. The handle just seems way too big. Rubber band could be an idea, or even remove the thing completely and have the standard 2 lace ends. thx for reply


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It absolutely is a design flaw in my opinion....

Sorry you got involved with it ) =


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

I had the same problem with all the "fast lace" one pull systems regardless of brand. Big, bulky handle, lots of extra lace, nowhere good to put it, and feels like it's going to pull loose or get snagged. Other than that, Salomon's boots are pretty nice. I would be tempted to cut off the handle and tie it like a normal lace. Maybe you have enough extra lace to tie it around the top of your boot?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My friend has the F20's. He just clips the handle to the top of the boot to the inside of his ankle. With the liner there to help hold it in it has never popped out to my knowledge. Just and idea but you could try sharpening the point on the clip so it holds better. I do feel Salomon has a weak lace system but maybe they do it to prevent over tightening. I mean weak as in the amount of leverage you get not how durable it is.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I stuff the handle between the tongue of the liner and the shell and it seems to stay put pretty much all day. I find that even if I lift my pants up and down when I am strapping up, the handle stays put. I've tried the Burton system when I was still using their boots, but found the plastic bitties broke too easily, and that the laces stretched WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much. I've had about 100-ish days on my old pair of Salomon boots, and they are still pretty close to their original length. 

As for the leverage thing, that's strange. If anything I've had issues with over tightening the system by accident. *shrug*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> I had the same problem with all the "fast lace" one pull systems regardless of brand. Big, bulky handle, lots of extra lace, nowhere good to put it, and feels like it's going to pull loose or get snagged. Other than that, Salomon's boots are pretty nice. I would be tempted to cut off the handle and tie it like a normal lace. Maybe you have enough extra lace to tie it around the top of your boot?


Yup Phoenix, your description is spot on. And agree, the Salomon boots are nice in all other aspects. Yep i have plenty of lace to tie around the boot. I notice i can actually unscrew the the handle from the laces without cutting, will give it a shot.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Salomon has always done good by me. The handle thing never really bothered me, it's a small issue compared to how great the quality of the boot is.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

^Same. I ride F20s and just clip the pull handle to the side of my boot and then pull my pants over them. So far so good :dunno:


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

hmm i have almost 50 days on my 09 dialogues and i really love the lacing system. i guess i never thought that could be a possible problem... 
some simple things to try are to clip it in the same spot as usual and just turn it around so that the bigger part is not exposed and is turned in (like inside of your boot). and make sure that there's no slack that can catch on anything... like pull the lace around your boot and clip it as far as you can around. otherwise i don't see how it could come undone unless it's different than mine.

or i guess you can try masking tape? a rubber band around your boot? something else elastic? put your pants over your boots?


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Cyberdyne said:


> Yup Phoenix, your description is spot on. And agree, the Salomon boots are nice in all other aspects. Yep i have plenty of lace to tie around the boot. I notice i can actually unscrew the the handle from the laces without cutting, will give it a shot.


Hope it works for ya. For What It's Worth, I really like the Boa system in the Ride Jackson. I've always preferred standard laces, but they're getting hard to find in a comfortably stiff free ride boot. It's not about speed for me, since I don't take my boots off until I'm headed home.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> What I do is double cross the laces over each set of clips and double wrap the laces around the top of the boot and it works great for me.


Got a picture? That sounds like what I do to standard laces, but I can't see it with that funky handle holding the ends.


----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

i have salomon F-22's and i find the lacing system great. they are by far the best fitting boots i have ever owned. i just clip the the lace to the side of my boots then put my pants over them. i have never had a problem.


----------

